# Vodafone unlock code



## alexandra123 (15 Jun 2011)

Hello All,

My phone broke last week and my father had a new one that he never used which is a couple of months old. He got it as an upgrade from Vodafone. 

My sim is 02. My father contacted Vodafone and asked them for the unlock code but they said he needed to wait 5 days to receive the unlock code. 5 days are up today and they are still saying that they dont have it. 

In the meantime someone has bought me a new Vodafone phone thinking I was on the Vodafone network. When Vodafone was contacted with the new request for an unlock code they would not unlock the phone without the 5 day notice. 

Has anyone successfully gotten an unlock code from Vodafone ?
What is the normal waiting period ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## rcanpolat (15 Jun 2011)

alexandra123 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My phone broke last week and my father had a new one that he never used which is a couple of months old. He got it as an upgrade from Vodafone.
> 
> ...



I've got several phones unlocked by Vodafone. They can be quite picky, for example if you get a new phone on bill pay often you need to wait 2 or 3 months before it can be unlocked because of your contract with Vodafone.

They often won't unlock your phone if they know you are planning on selling it and sometimes they even wont unlock it if they know you plan to change network.

What i always do is call them up and tell them i have a business trip to go to in *"insert foreign country here"* for 4 weeks and i want to temporarily use a foreign sim card. They have always instantly given me the code and helped me unlock my phone. So try that and see if you get anywhere, if you don't then i suggest you visit a Vodafone or other Mobile Phone store and get them to help you out. They might have more pulling power because they are resellers of Vodafone products.


----------



## Guest105 (15 Jun 2011)

rcanpolat said:


> What i always do is call them up and tell them i have a business trip to go to in *"insert foreign country here"* for 4 weeks and i want to temporarily use a foreign sim card. They have always instantly given me the code and helped me unlock my phone.


 
That is a very good tip!


----------



## suemoo1 (16 Jun 2011)

Ive seen shops in dublin advertising phone unlocking.. in around moore street, illac centre etc.. around 15e and im nearly sure my daughters pals have got their phones unlocked in town also.. you know the way teens keep changing their phones and networks..


----------

